# Teemyob's RV Questions Part II



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Just been reading through RV users problems with regard to Black waste.

I have more questions:

If for example we bought a Fleetwood Pulse, I notice the Pulse comes with the usual RV refinements.

With a 33 US gallon Black Tank, we would need to empty it quite often. How do you RV,ers go on when the site you are staying on has limited Facilities? For example, when the site simply has a toilet for emptying yards away from where you can park up?.

Fleetwood Pulse

Trev.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Macerator

or

Fiamma roll-way tank


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Macerator and 50litre waste hog. 33US is about 27 imperial so still a decent size. Mines only 33 imperial so not much bigger, lasts at least a week on site with just the two of us.

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're currently full-timing, and the waste disposal facility is 60 metres from the van. I use a good-quality macerator which has a recommended maximum distance of 50 metres. It's been 100% over the past 6 months using a reinforced garden hose.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Waste*

Thanks for the replies,

Well I am half way there (less if you count lack of RV).

We have a 25 US gallon Tote N Stor but macerator and garden hoses, maybe you could enlighten me as google brings up screwfix and saniflow!. I assume that it is some kind of masher that you attach to the RV black outlet to enable you to squeeze along thin tubing?.

Trev.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Check this out.
http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/productindi.php?id=620

Cheers
Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> We're currently full-timing, and the waste disposal facility is 60 metres from the van. I use a good-quality macerator which has a recommended maximum distance of 50 metres. It's been 100% over the past 6 months using a reinforced garden hose.
> 
> Dougie.


How long does the 10m puddle take to soak away? 

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

It doesn't Dave, you siphon the last 10


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Trev

Having to find a site with a facility is a pain but the benefit of just pulling a lever to having to lug a full cassette over a field seems to make us want to do it. I think we have only really had a problem once

stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Trev,

Just make sure all the fittings are on tight!

We have 55 gals and when we got back from the global rally I put the slinky down the drain and pulled the lever!

As I did so, something, thankfully caught my eye and I immediately pushed the lever back in. Just before I did the slinky slipped off the end of the connector and what can only be described as a horrible smelly mess exploded into the compartment. All in about one or two seconds!

I normally just pull the lever and walk away!

It turned out the jubilee clip that holds the end cap on the slinky had worked it's way loose. Guess who has checked all the fittings!

Regards

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RV*



gromett said:


> Check this out.
> http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/productindi.php?id=620
> 
> Cheers
> Karl


Right, so I assume that the Macerator goes on the end of the RV black tank waste tube, the waste i spumped out and then rinsed with the grey stuff.

I have just got these images in my head from the film RV with Robin Williams.

Trev.[marq=down]


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Macerator*

Hello

Is it fair to describe a mascerator as a cross between a pumping thing and a shredder/chopper/masher?

Russell


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Russell,

Yep!

Basically the same as a sink waste disposal unit.

Regards

Chris


----------

